# Queasy feeling after long ride



## NCRoadBiker

Today I completed the "Assault on Marion," the first 75 miles of the Assault on Mount Mitchell. The ride was 75 miles, with about 4000 feet of climbing. This is my longest ride yet.

After the ride I felt quite queasy and unsettled for several hours. I drank lots of water/gatorade/roctane, and ate 3 roctane gels and 1 cliff bar. After the ride I ate BBQ, beans, rolls, and a Coke.

I am riding my first Century in 2 weeks and would like to avoid this post ride unpleasantness again. Nutrition tips?


----------



## Kristatos

I would eliminate all the gatorade and gels as they are notorious for upsetting rider's stomachs. Skratch Labs secret drink mix has been my go-to for the last year or so and is known for being easy to digest. Try experimenting with different foods on your rides. There are a lot of all-natural bars out there these days that you can pick up at markets or health-food stores. Dried fruit or trail mix can work for some people, I also see riders scarf homemade cookies. Clif bars are probably fine on the digestion but I just can't bring myself to eat them - I eat stuff I like to eat on the bike like fig bars, cereal bars and dried fruit. It's also good to have some salty foods and protein - things tend to taste sweeter during a hard effort. 

If you eat right on the bike you shouldn't have to stuff yourself after the finish which may help too.


----------



## skepticman

My queasiness after long rides is a stomach acid problem. Antacid helps some, but I've been taking Zantac OTC to reduce the acid and it usually helps a lot.


----------



## forge55b

If you have stomach acid problems, it could be the caffeine in the roctane, possibly whey in the cliff (or some other ingrediant) and then the whole high sugar, gatorade deal. But like skepticman, I take a 150mg Zantac to reduce acid for my rides that I would probably start upchucking on mid ride, regardless of effort.


----------



## NCRoadBiker

THANK YOU FOR THE ADVICE!! I will try eating more solids and less liquid sugars on the next long ride. If that doesnt nix it then I may try the antacid, as I have had some heartburn from time to time.


----------



## stevesbike

I'd say it had more to do with your post meal (especially beans). Eat gentle food after the ride - easily digested carbs - pasta, rice, bread, and some protein. Skip the coke too.


----------



## jjpzebra

*Now for a contrary view*

Sorry, but I have to differ. I am just the opposite, so far as eating. For example, my latest adventure is the Sonoma County Backroad Challenge: 100 miles, 8,000 feet of climbing . . . a bit much climbing for a San Francisco Bay Area century, but only slightly above average. 

I had oatmeal a few hours before the ride; a cliff bar just before, with gatorade; i drank, i had a banana; all the usual stuff you read about. On previous rides, i ate well, maybe different stuff, but nothing unusual at all. I have also ingested dissolved whey protein in water. and other supplements. I also have taken Hammer's electrolyte pills. I have been on probably 15 centuries in the last 3 years, and I have tried every variation. I have ridden in heat, and in the cool. I have been on centuries with 10,000 feet of climbing, and ones with only 3,500 feet.

It makes no difference.

As usual, about mile 60 or so, the symptoms start coming - - eventually ending in what I might best liken to intense carsickness: queasy oncoming nausea; stomach completely shut down so that I can't even hardly put water in my mouth, not to mention swallowing it or eating solid food; allergy symptoms like consistent nasal drip. And the need to go to the bathroom. And when I finish, after laying down at the end zone for about an hour trying not to move, I get sick if i haven't yet, go home and sleep the rest of the day, and don't eat. 

but the legs are fine, no trouble, and the heart rate doesn't vary much despite the distress. yet, I used to have no trouble with centuries, burn right through them, until about 5 years ago. even now, the next day, I feel like doing another 50 miles. 

I doubt I'll do any more full centuries this year, sticking only to centuries with a k - - metric ones. I can do those easy! One last thing I might experiment with is the no-food alternative. I really don't get hungry on centuries, or on long rides - - I can easily wait until I get home to eat, and start looking forward to it as a reward. 

I'll try to remember to post my results. . . this weekend I'll probably go about 55 miles on one of my rides up Mt. Diablo in the East Bay of San Francisco - - 5,000 feet of climbing or so. 

jjpzebra


----------



## JPN_halfblood1

bring a chicken sandwich. always does the trick.


----------



## c-lo

jjpzebra said:


> Sorry, but I have to differ. I am just the opposite, so far as eating. For example, my latest adventure is the Sonoma County Backroad Challenge: 100 miles, 8,000 feet of climbing . . . a bit much climbing for a San Francisco Bay Area century, but only slightly above average.
> 
> I had oatmeal a few hours before the ride; a cliff bar just before, with gatorade; i drank, i had a banana; all the usual stuff you read about. On previous rides, i ate well, maybe different stuff, but nothing unusual at all. I have also ingested dissolved whey protein in water. and other supplements. I also have taken Hammer's electrolyte pills. I have been on probably 15 centuries in the last 3 years, and I have tried every variation. I have ridden in heat, and in the cool. I have been on centuries with 10,000 feet of climbing, and ones with only 3,500 feet.
> 
> It makes no difference.
> 
> As usual, about mile 60 or so, the symptoms start coming - - eventually ending in what I might best liken to intense carsickness: queasy oncoming nausea; stomach completely shut down so that I can't even hardly put water in my mouth, not to mention swallowing it or eating solid food; allergy symptoms like consistent nasal drip. And the need to go to the bathroom. And when I finish, after laying down at the end zone for about an hour trying not to move, I get sick if i haven't yet, go home and sleep the rest of the day, and don't eat.
> 
> but the legs are fine, no trouble, and the heart rate doesn't vary much despite the distress. yet, I used to have no trouble with centuries, burn right through them, until about 5 years ago. even now, the next day, I feel like doing another 50 miles.
> 
> I doubt I'll do any more full centuries this year, sticking only to centuries with a k - - metric ones. I can do those easy! One last thing I might experiment with is the no-food alternative. I really don't get hungry on centuries, or on long rides - - I can easily wait until I get home to eat, and start looking forward to it as a reward.
> 
> I'll try to remember to post my results. . . this weekend I'll probably go about 55 miles on one of my rides up Mt. Diablo in the East Bay of San Francisco - - 5,000 feet of climbing or so.
> 
> jjpzebra



Everyone is different. what works for some won't work for others. my friend survives on sport legs and water and food. I need something different. I'm "reformulating" my long distance ride nutrition away from Hammers Perp or Sustained energy and giving Skratch Labs a try. 

to the OP....if you need to supplement with an antacid maybe you need to look at your diet? something is going on....


----------



## itsjon

jjpzebra said:


> Sorry, but I have to differ. I am just the opposite, so far as eating. For example, my latest adventure is the Sonoma County Backroad Challenge: 100 miles, 8,000 feet of climbing . . . a bit much climbing for a San Francisco Bay Area century, but only slightly above average.
> 
> I had oatmeal a few hours before the ride; a cliff bar just before, with gatorade; i drank, i had a banana; all the usual stuff you read about. On previous rides, i ate well, maybe different stuff, but nothing unusual at all. I have also ingested dissolved whey protein in water. and other supplements. I also have taken Hammer's electrolyte pills. I have been on probably 15 centuries in the last 3 years, and I have tried every variation. I have ridden in heat, and in the cool. I have been on centuries with 10,000 feet of climbing, and ones with only 3,500 feet.
> 
> It makes no difference.
> 
> As usual, about mile 60 or so, the symptoms start coming - - eventually ending in what I might best liken to intense carsickness: queasy oncoming nausea; stomach completely shut down so that I can't even hardly put water in my mouth, not to mention swallowing it or eating solid food; allergy symptoms like consistent nasal drip. And the need to go to the bathroom. And when I finish, after laying down at the end zone for about an hour trying not to move, I get sick if i haven't yet, go home and sleep the rest of the day, and don't eat.
> 
> but the legs are fine, no trouble, and the heart rate doesn't vary much despite the distress. yet, I used to have no trouble with centuries, burn right through them, until about 5 years ago. even now, the next day, I feel like doing another 50 miles.
> 
> I doubt I'll do any more full centuries this year, sticking only to centuries with a k - - metric ones. I can do those easy! One last thing I might experiment with is the no-food alternative. I really don't get hungry on centuries, or on long rides - - I can easily wait until I get home to eat, and start looking forward to it as a reward.
> 
> I'll try to remember to post my results. . . this weekend I'll probably go about 55 miles on one of my rides up Mt. Diablo in the East Bay of San Francisco - - 5,000 feet of climbing or so.
> 
> jjpzebra


I did the Sonoma ride last weekend too & I fueled with gels and shotblocks. Full strength energy drinks at the rest stops would've been nice, but I never got queasy or bonked. I've felt great on centuries ever since I went to the no solid food while riding.


----------



## Moose49

I rode 74 miles yesterday -- longest ride yet (previous high was 52). Working up to a century. Both after the ride yesterday and continuing into today, I just don't feel right -- slight queasiness (though no nausea or anything and I am eating normally), a feeling like my heart's beating fast (though taking my pulse, it's not), occasional coughing fits (like an allergy attack), overall tiredness, and some general discomfort that's hard to put into words. My legs are sore, too, but that's typical for me.

Is this normal? Or something that would merit a visit to the doctor?

During the ride -- which had some moderate hills but overall was not too strenuous, though it was very hot -- I felt the same as on shorter rides -- overall pretty good, no drop-offs of energy, still pedaling hard at the end. Hydrated extensively (some water, some gatorade), ate lots (PB sandwich, granola bars, a brownie). It's more the aftermath that concerns me.

I'm curious if anyone has any thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## tober1

Clif bars are the devil for me. Somehow too dense and hard to digest. Gives me pretty much immediate bloating. 
I've had good success with almond butter sandwiches and Clif Shot Bloks and their gels. 
Nuun tablets for my water bottles.

Just my .02


----------



## dsb137

NCRoadBiker said:


> Today I completed the "Assault on Marion," the first 75 miles of the Assault on Mount Mitchell. The ride was 75 miles, with about 4000 feet of climbing. This is my longest ride yet.
> 
> After the ride I felt quite queasy and unsettled for several hours. I drank lots of water/gatorade/roctane, and ate 3 roctane gels and 1 cliff bar. After the ride I ate BBQ, beans, rolls, and a Coke.
> 
> I am riding my first Century in 2 weeks and would like to avoid this post ride unpleasantness again. Nutrition tips?


I don't know enough about you to make any sort of recommendation, but if I ate what you did in the quanta that they are packaged I would have had spikes and valleys and definitely would have felt rather ill...

I try to eat smaller bits more often so that I don't get a insulin spike, and I've found that using a hydration source that doesn't have a bunch of carbs in it works better for me, I've been using Nuun for what it's worth...

Ymmv...


----------



## NCRoadBiker

again.... thanks for the responses.

A few days ago I downed a 5 hour energy before heading to work. I rarely drink soda (once every 2 months), never drink coffee, and rarely tea, so, very little caffine... I felt GREAT for about 5 hours... then that exact same queasiness came on for the rest of the day. It was the same feeling i had after the long ride. Im going to swear off the caffine for the next ride, go with a little more solid food and see how things come out!

Best of luck to others who are having problems as well!


----------



## drodrigueznyc

i completed my first century ever just 10 days ago..

i trained for about 2months doing 70mile trips on the weekends.. 45min eliptical during the week.

my only nutrition during the ride was a hydra pack filled with frozen gatorade in fruitpunch and a separate bottle mix of hammer perpeteum endurance fuel which i prepped to last 8 hours... 

took zips of both sources every 15-20min... was fine the entire ride..

took extra zips of gatorade right before hitting some of the hills or when i needed to pick up the pace... must be the sugar that gave me the extra oomph but it worked consistently... no crash and i did not starve either...

i also brought along a banana/peanut butter sandwhich and ate that at one of the 10min breaks during the ride...


----------



## BeerCan

I find that gator/power-ade drinks upset my stomach when riding/exercising. I tolerate them fine otherwise so I am not sure what the issue is. A little over a year ago I switched to drinking infinit nutrition when riding and my stomach issues went away. I think it would be worth it to try infinit or SDM. They are both formulated to be easy to digest.


----------



## NCRoadBiker

Completed my first century today, NO CAFFEINE. I drank Hammer HEED, a few GU gels, a cliff bar, and some gatorade near the end. 

NO NAUSEA!! NO QUEASY!! Legs were tired, and I will avoid all caffeine products for long rides!

THANKS FOR THE RESPONSES AND HELP!!!


----------



## Moose49

Just did my first century yesterday and feeling much better than after my 74 miles last week. Probably due to better weather (80-degrees and not humid vs. 92 degrees and humid) as well as eating more and drinking more electrolyte-infused liquids.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

NCRoadBiker said:


> again.... thanks for the responses.
> 
> A few days ago I downed a 5 hour energy before heading to work. I rarely drink soda (once every 2 months), never drink coffee, and rarely tea, so, very little caffine... I felt GREAT for about 5 hours... then that exact same queasiness came on for the rest of the day. It was the same feeling i had after the long ride. Im going to swear off the caffine for the next ride, go with a little more solid food and see how things come out!
> 
> Best of luck to others who are having problems as well!


I am a diabetic who enjoys long, long rides, including regular centuries. 

In addition to feeling queasy, do you have other symptoms?

You need to keep fueling the body throughout the entire ride. There are plenty of articles on proper nutrition. Check them out, also it wouldn't hurt to have your doctor check you out. As much fun as riding long distances is, you don't want to get sick in the middle of a ride...or have a hypoglycemia episode (which yours kind of sounds like).

Also, try foods days before you ride to see if your body will agree with them. Good luck!


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer

Moose49 said:


> I rode 74 miles yesterday -- longest ride yet (previous high was 52). Working up to a century. Both after the ride yesterday and continuing into today, I just don't feel right -- slight queasiness (though no nausea or anything and I am eating normally), a feeling like my heart's beating fast (though taking my pulse, it's not), occasional coughing fits (like an allergy attack), overall tiredness, and some general discomfort that's hard to put into words. My legs are sore, too, but that's typical for me.
> 
> Is this normal? Or something that would merit a visit to the doctor?
> 
> During the ride -- which had some moderate hills but overall was not too strenuous, though it was very hot -- I felt the same as on shorter rides -- overall pretty good, no drop-offs of energy, still pedaling hard at the end. Hydrated extensively (some water, some gatorade), ate lots (PB sandwich, granola bars, a brownie). It's more the aftermath that concerns me.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone has any thoughts. Thanks.


Even though you said you hydrated extensively, it sounds suspiciously like dehydration. Don't know any of your physical characteristics or stats but if you're worried about it, see the doc.
I've only ridden a 52 miler myself and I'm working up to a century so I'm in the same ballpark as you. What gets me is the heat. I don't do heat well on a bike. Can hike it but can't bike it worth a darn. It sounds like you don't like the heat a lot either and may need to start working on something other than gatorade to hydrate. Good luck on your century.


----------



## Jwiffle

NCRoadBiker said:


> Completed my first century today, NO CAFFEINE. I drank Hammer HEED, a few GU gels, a cliff bar, and some gatorade near the end.
> 
> NO NAUSEA!! NO QUEASY!! Legs were tired, and I will avoid all caffeine products for long rides!
> 
> THANKS FOR THE RESPONSES AND HELP!!!


Caffeine will make me queasy, too. Like you, I don't drink coffee and rarely have a soda (and when I do it is usually one of the caffeine free varieties). If I drank a 5 hour energy, I'd be queasy within the hour and then for the rest of the day!


----------



## AndyMc2006

I usually eat a banana or two before the ride, bring a "kind" bar or two and I use Powergels-Chocolate with caffeine and I use fruit punch accelerade and buy water somewhere along the way if needed. After about 60 miles I will go for more light but solid foods if available. Good luck, feeling crappy after a ride is never fun.


----------



## Kristatos

I recently quit caffeine after almost 15 years of having coffee daily and it's made a big difference for me. I wouldn't have ever said I had a problem with queasiness in the past but now that I've eliminated caffeine from my diet it's noticeable - less queasiness all around including on the bike.


----------



## easyridernyc

that pre ride meal sounds pretty nasty to me.

in the hot weather i tend to stay away from the hot cereals. cold cereal sure milk is cold and feels good going down, but again, if its hot outside the engine room might eventually object, milk doesnt digest/metabolize, or hydrate as quickly or as well as water...gatorade is cool, but i wouldnt choose it over whole, fresh fruit juice and plenty of water before a ride, might as well go fresh while you can. once you're on the bike it makes more sense to choose a processed option, but for me not so much before...

carbo load the days leading up. then have a nice (big) bowl of pasta the night before, load it up with whatever you like, tomato sauce is gud, man. morning of have breakfast whatever you want, just eat food, again, not the gatorade and snack bars/supplements. use the bars in the saddle, if cliff bars give you a hard time go with powerbars, pound for pound imo they are by far the best. 

also, sounds like that bbq might have been a problem, you gotta be careful in the summertime, sometimes food isnt always so fresh. i try to keep my eye on what goes in, how clean it is, who prepares it, etc. low level food borne "poisioning" isnt as uncommon as you might think. all it takes is a pair of unclean hands to make you anything from slightly nauseous to sick as a dog. as much as you can, keep it clean, definitely. 

keep it simple good luck bro


----------



## Moose49

BlueGrassBlazer said:


> Even though you said you hydrated extensively, it sounds suspiciously like dehydration. Don't know any of your physical characteristics or stats but if you're worried about it, see the doc.
> I've only ridden a 52 miler myself and I'm working up to a century so I'm in the same ballpark as you. What gets me is the heat. I don't do heat well on a bike. Can hike it but can't bike it worth a darn. It sounds like you don't like the heat a lot either and may need to start working on something other than gatorade to hydrate. Good luck on your century.


Thanks. Fortunately, I had none of these problems on the century. There was less heat (80 and not humid), I mostly drank water with those electrolyte tabs you pop in the bottle, had Clif bars and lots of other food along the way, and even had some goo (not sure the actual name) when feeling tired after climbing a hill at mile 90. So the difference could be any of these factors. Anyway, all's well that ends well.


----------



## jjpzebra

Well, a few weeks later, another near-century, not such bad symptoms as before, but it was 105 degrees for the Sierra Century and I got 90 miles and 7,000 feet of climbing by the time I was fried and quit.

It's also a few doctor visits and consults later. So, while every one of us is unique, let me add a few thoughts to my earlier post. I consulted sports doctors and got a reference to a gastro guy, too. The thoughts - it could be any of exercise-induced allergies, atherosclerosis (I'm older than most of you) in stomach arteries that becomes problematic when I ride long and the circulation to the stomach significantly decreases; or an unusual condition know as Superior mesenteric artery (SMA) syndrome, a kink in the artery to the stomach; or something else or a combination of these things. and, the riding position constrains flow to the stomach, too. 

That may not be much help to you riders; but maybe the take-away is that circulation to the stomach becomes minimized during endurance rides. Strategize around that: maybe start slower and build up; don't stress the system by omitting to drink while you can. 

I'll post more when I learn more. also, the sports nutritionist recommended a Nancy Clark book - Cyclist's Njutrition Book (or something like that title, the author is a sports nutritionist). I ordered it, I'll be curious to see what it says.

jjpzebra


----------



## noelb

Anyone trying dilute Gatorade?


----------



## nacnac3

Have your blood sugar checked.


----------

